# Knitting Pattern Red Hat with Small Lacy Triangles for a Lady-free till Feb 15



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new lady's hat with small lacy triangles and twisted cables.
It is made in the round and does not have a seam.

The pattern is available for FREE on Ravelry till February 15.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-hat-with-small-lacy-triangles-for-a-lady


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, this is a lovely hat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you so much !


----------



## deronda101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you so very much for being so generous with your patterns. I have made several this winter. They fit very well and your easy to follow directions make them quick to work up. I also love that you use I Love This Yarn, which I enjoy knitting with.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you from me, too, Elena. That's very generous of you. I've definitely downloaded it!

...gloria


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you. I appreciate you sharing your design skills.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you. :-D :-D


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. This is a really cute pattern.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Uuuuuuuuuu!! An adorable hat! Thank you so much! Just finished last weeks's. ( I had thought of doing that one in white but had beige, came out so cute!)
But this red is very, very inviting. ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, Everybody! Enjoy the pattern!
Raquel, I'm so happy you liked the last week's hat!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you once again. You patterns are wonderful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice hat


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Elena, how sweet of you!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the hat pattern. What a huge number of lovely patterns 

you have on Ravelry I look forward to knitting some of them. .


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you xx


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

Another gorgeous pattern from you and free too. Thank you. Love the shade of pink that you used. Would you reveal the yarn that you used? Thank you again


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you, Elena. The hat is gorgeous and I know I will wear it a lot in winter. I have some time to knit it, we are still suffering 40C+ here at the moment, with no sign of relief yet.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Knittingkitty, lovely hat pattern, Tessa28


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

ajinga said:


> Another gorgeous pattern from you and free too. Thank you. Love the shade of pink that you used. Would you reveal the yarn that you used? Thank you again


The yarn that I used is Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn in color Rouge, but you could use any medium worsted #4 (10 ply) yarn on US #8 needles.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you!
I love knitting hats in the round


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks AGAIN.....you are so kind to provide some of your patterns for free.....I have family in Seattle and I am always looking for hat and glove patterns...


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity. This is a beautiful addition.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern with us. It is on my to do list.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern with us. It is on my to do list.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another lovely design! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, lovely hat !


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice hat pattern - next on my list - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you...what a lovely pattern!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I saw this on Ravelry yesterday--it is so pretty. Thanks for being so generous!! you are really appreciated.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for your talent! 

Mari


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Elena, I love all your hats and really appreciate when you offer them to us free ! You are very generous. This hat is very sweet !


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. I am eager to just knit one up for myself. I have been looking for just the right pattern. With this very cold winter a new hat will be refreshing. I don't usually wear hats.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! You do very nice work, this is gonna be on my needles soon!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern for such a pretty hat


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, Elena for sharing another of your lovely hat patterns.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Another winner! You are so generous with your lovely patterns. Thanks! I love it!


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you. Love the hat pattern and the color. You are so sweet to share your creativity with us.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely hat pattern


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank-you for the hat pattern--it is very generous of you to share your own designs---


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you very much, this hat is so cute and you make beautiful designs!!!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful talent.

Enjoy your day...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my new lady's hat with small lacy triangles and twisted cables.
> It is made in the round and does not have a seam.
> ...


Elena, I don't know how you do it, but, you do. Another beauty. 
Thanks!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you; very pretty hat


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sallyflymi said:


> Thank you for sharing this pattern with us. It is on my to do list.


Ditto


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much. I really enjoy making your hats!!


----------



## mustelid (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you so much. This is a nice little hat!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thanks so much! You are too kind to share your patterns with us before they go for sale. I think I downloaded all of them.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank You, I love making your hats.....grand daughters love it also.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for another great hat pattern..


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute! Thank you SO much!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Really pretty hat pattern. Thank you for making it available for free.

Your designs are very pretty. I will probably spend way too much time browsing your Ravelry listings in the future.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank your for a delightful pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for all your kind comments and positive energy!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you. What a lovely hat design.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful hat pattern!! You sure have been busy designing all these hats. Excellent work!!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

edmondp said:


> Thank you once again. You patterns are wonderful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my new lady's hat with small lacy triangles and twisted cables.
> It is made in the round and does not have a seam.
> ...


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Simple and chicxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Knittingkitty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody,
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's very pretty! Love the color that you used, beautiful knitting! Thank you so much for posting the picture, it's very kind of you!
> 
> :thumbup:


I really loved that RT stitch section.


----------

